#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  What are the most honest World War II films?

## Moana

*HI GUYS!*

I really love historical films and especially WW based films, which inspires me a lot. Generally speaking, the farther we get from the time of world war, the harder it is to find films that look at the reality at all. The desire of Hollywood is to achieve ever more dramatic effects tends to override the truth, and there are fewer and fewer people around to say.

*Can you guys suggest me some of the most honest World War Movies?* :Smile:

----------


## Assassin

> *HI GUYS!*
> 
> I really love historical films and especially WW based films, which inspires me a lot. Generally speaking, the farther we get from the time of world war, the harder it is to find films that look at the reality at all. The desire of Hollywood is to achieve ever more dramatic effects tends to override the truth, and there are fewer and fewer people around to say.
> 
> *Can you guys suggest me some of the most honest World War Movies?*


Saving Private Ryan is one if the best i have seen... But if you interested in parody type of WW movie you must watch InglouriIn Basterds, you'll laugh out of it...

----------


## Karikaalan

> *HI GUYS!*
> 
> I really love historical films and especially WW based films, which inspires me a lot. Generally speaking, the farther we get from the time of world war, the harder it is to find films that look at the reality at all. The desire of Hollywood is to achieve ever more dramatic effects tends to override the truth, and there are fewer and fewer people around to say.
> 
> *Can you guys suggest me some of the most honest World War Movies?*


In my childhood I was inspired by the film pearl harbour based on true incident of world war 2. It is not so nuetral. It says only positive sides of America and negative sides of Japan.. But worth watching as an interesting film.. 
If you want to watch a real historical movie on world war , watch Schindler's list, a film by my idol , Steven Spielberg..
He is also behind the other world war movie, saving private Ryan

----------


## Shana

> Saving Private Ryan is one if the best i have seen... But if you interested in parody type of WW movie you must watch InglouriIn Basterds, you'll laugh out of it...


"Inglourious Bastards"! the reason why I started loving Brad Pitt! You'll get definitely more than a laugh!

----------


## subasan

Dunkirk, Schindler's List, The Pianist, Fury, Inglorious Bastards, Saving Private Ryan are some of the best world war 2 based movies.

*EDIT:*

_Hacksaw Ridge,_ _Valkyrie, Anthropoid, The Man with the Iron Heart_ _-_ missed out movies!!!

----------

